# Crate training not working!



## Raffy (Feb 27, 2011)

I have had my vizsla puppy for a week now, he is 10 weeks old and i am looking to crate train him so he will sleep downstairs at night. however when i put him in his crate he cries for hours and it doesnt seem to be getting any better, could anyone give me any advice on techniques that might make him feel more comfortable sleeping on his own?

thank you for any help!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We got Ruby 8 days ago and been crate training her from day 1. She is 9 wks now. She screamed bloody murder the first 4 nights. You just have to ignore it. A few things I did was cover the crate with a sheet and turned on a sound machine. We tried the evening sound ( sounds like crickets) and it seems to be working. Each night got better with less crying and now we are down to a few wimpers. She sleeps from 10pm-5:30am. I don't want to keep her in too long since she is so young. No accidents in the crate either. 

During the day I don't have her in the crate as much and working on it. She still doesn't go in the crate on her own to relax yet. 

Pretty much everyone's advice will be to hang in there. I just posted this same question last week and look how much better it is for me 

Good luck


----------



## Raffy (Feb 27, 2011)

great thanks for the advice! i will give it a go!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Ruby,
That is too funny about the cricket sounds because that is what we found Holley likes. We didn't need it for sleeping. it was when we left her alone for a bit. 
Raffy,
We were in the same situation as you with crying everynight. We didn't get Holley until she was 16 weeks and she was used to sleeping in her crate but her sister was next to her in another crate. We live in an apartment so we were worried about the noise. What worked for us was crating her in our room for a few nights and laying next to the crate until she settled down for the night. The next week we moved her into the living room and still layed there for a few minutes until eventually she didn't fuss anymore. She still won't just go in her crate to relax or anything but she sleeps through the night and no crying when she goes in. 
You will get through it. I promise


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Raffy,

We got Mac about a month ago, he's now almost 12 weeks. First two nights were brutal, but since he's been really good. We're down to getting up about once a night for a pee break, but otherwise it's a pretty good sleep from 11pm - 6:30. We have the crate in our bedroom however, which might help. We did this b/c we're on the main floor of a house and we didn't want to disturbed the upstairs neighbour too much.

He's only starting to go into his crate voluntarily. It's just patience and persistence. We feed him in their the majority of the time and at least give him his major treats in their (although allow him to come out w/ it). It's funny to watch. Now whenever we put his sweater on for his walks he runs to his crate to hide (loves walks but hates the initial cold!) And when he had an upset stomach this Sunday morning he went into the crate for comfort until his record breaking BM cleared it up! he also walk in on his own at bedtime and after midnight pee break...so really it's just sticking w/ it.

I'm sure they all regress at some point too...but all cases are different. Just stay as calm as possible and have patience! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

It's a phase. Ignore him, he will stop eventually.


----------

